# red raspberry leaf tea to assist natural m/c?



## nicksmom03

I found out earlier this week that we lost our baby. I should have been 9 1/2 weeks but the embryo only measured 6 weeks, no hb. I'm trying to have a natural m/c opposed to a D&C. Would anyone know if red raspberry leaf tea would help get things started? Possibly help my uterus contract? I'm having very slight spotting but no bleeding yet and I'm worried this could take a while. I'm not cramping yet. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## crystaldawn

I'm very sorry for your loss. I'm not sure about the tea but our stories seem so similar that I thought I'd just write you for support here.

I also found out this week that my baby was measuring about 3 weeks too small ( I was 9 wk 5 day) I've been bleeding for a week tomorrow but so far no real cramping... every now and again I swear I feel 'something' I'm also hoping to go about this naturally but not sure how much more of this waiting I can take... I'm supposed to be 10 wks today and I'm overwhelmed.

Please let me know if you find out that the tea works... I'm keeping you in my thoughts and hoping we both have the easiest possible physical experience...


----------



## nicksmom03

I'm so sorry you are going through this too. I bought the tea yesterday so I will give it a try. I'm not feeling anything though and spotting has stopped. The good news is that my pg symptoms are pretty much gone now so my hormone levels must be dropping. My DH is out of town all next week so I couldn't schedule a D&C because I have two kids and no one to watch them. I'm worried about going through this alone naturally. This is just awful







(I would be 10 weeks today too). I will keep you posted. I'll be thinking about you. Please let me know how you are doing as well.

Hugs,
Lynne


----------



## Rosie_Kate

I'm not sure that RR leaf tea will do it... Dong Quai and Angelica tinctures might help. And maybe blue/black cohosh, but I'm not sure. It can take a few weeks for you body to get going. Without testing, we don't usually know when the baby dies, so we don't realize the time it takes. My baby had probably died 2-3 weeks before I started to miscarry, and I didn't know it (well, my body did and my mind wouldn't listen) until then.

So sorry for you both. Cry, grieve... and heal.


----------



## crystaldawn

This is so ironic... I also have two kids. My dh is working Four 12 hr nights shifts this weekend so basically he will be gone and then will sleep. I'm scared to do this alone because I don't want my kids to be traumatizes. Last night I had a couple of clots, still no cramping... I called my mom and was pretty nervous when she didn't answer her phone at 10 pm... She called me back after 15 ish minutes and I was pretty upset by then telling her that she is my backup person...She's supposed to be my person to call and John is at work etc. She felt pretty bad.

I think my body is in denial. I'm not having any real pregnancy symptoms anymore. I'm curious what my hcg is but I am not retesting unless I have to. I had some pretty poor experiences getting my lab draws and u/s this last week and I work there. It feels like a slap in the face.

I only work one day a week... but it's in OB... it's going to be really hard for me to go back there. My OB told me I could stay off for a while but in a way it'd be nice to go back to some normalcy... my friends are there, it's my routine etc... I guess I'm still going to have to wait and see.

((Hugs)) to you!! I'm glad I found your thread, it's amazing our similarities even though this is unfortunate for the both of us.


----------



## imbarefoot

My mw actually told me to drink some RRLT, but my HFS is closed until Monday! So I haven't drank any yet. I've been lightly spotting since Thursday. Light dripping yesterday, but it's back to light spotting. Cramping started yesterday and has increased today, but that's about it. I plan to wait it out here at home and do it naturally. When I feel like things are "happening" I want to get into the bathtub and pass it all in there. Like having my waterbirth. I've heard others say it was really relaxing to do it that way. If I'm still only spotting and nothing has happened within about 5 days, I plan to take some black and blue cohosh tinctures and see if that helps. I def won't get the d&c or take antibiotics unless I go another 2 weeks of this.

Anyway, I would try the tea and I hope this happens easily and quickly for you. I'm so sorry for both of your losses. ((HUGS))


----------



## mwright

I miscarried a few months ago but I just wanted to share my experience. I started to spot and then bleed and so I went in to have a vaginal ultrasound to confirm what I already knew in my heart.I was supposed to be 9weeks along at that point. I declined the D&C as well as the Cytotec. I wanted to let my body do it's thing, I trust it and didn't want to mess with the natural process of things..so the day after the ultrasound I had horrible contraction type cramping and passed some stuff. It was a blighted ovum so I didn't see a baby. Throughtout the next week I continued to bleed and was getting tired of it so did my research and learned that the most gentle way to get things cleaned out completely is to take 6000mg of vitamin C in one day. So I did that and passed one more huge clot and by the next day I was completely done. I also drank some rrl tea while I was cramping and I feel like that helped things out..

So sorry mama's for your loss's. ((HUGS))


----------



## nicksmom03

I've been drinking the RR tea for three days now. I think it may be helping. The bleeding is finally picking up a little. Of course it could be coincidence but I figure it can't hurt. I may try the mega vit C but not until next weekend when my DH is back in town. I feel different the past couple of days, almost like I do before AF. My hands are swollen (it's tough to take my rings off) and I feel that pms-y depression I sometimes get, only it's amplified. I'm an emotional wreck right now. I can't wait to feel normal again.


----------



## imbarefoot

hmm I didn't know the Vit C could help. I have some and might just do that tomorrow. You had no bad side effects did you? My cramps are really picking up and the blood is still spotting, but starting to slightly pick up. I expect I will just start gushing when it happens.

I'm getting some RRLT tomorrow!


----------



## imbarefoot

Well I took 4,000 mg of Vit C today and drank 2 cups of the RRLT. So far nothing yet. I will tomorrow do the same, but increase both. I just want to get this overwith already!


----------



## mwright

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imbarefoot* 
hmm I didn't know the Vit C could help. I have some and might just do that tomorrow. You had no bad side effects did you? My cramps are really picking up and the blood is still spotting, but starting to slightly pick up. I expect I will just start gushing when it happens.

I'm getting some RRLT tomorrow!

The only side effect was my little nursling got her bottom burned..it turned her pooh acidic. It also changed her gut flora and she had the runs too. I had to get her system back to normal with probiotics. Glad I knew what to do for that otherwise she would have been a mess for a longer period!


----------



## mizznicole

i would make sure you can tolerate it first. i drank some in the middle of my m/c. it never made me feel good, but i ended up vomiting the tea immediately, which contributed to dehydration and fainting. there are many different herbs that can stimulate uterine contractions - you might want to look into those as well.


----------



## nicksmom03

crystaldawn, how are you doing? Nothing much is happening here...just light brown spotting that's been going on for a week now. I have no cramping either. I will have a D&C next week if nothing happens. I may try the vit C this weekend. I just wanted to let you know I was thinking about you.


----------



## crystaldawn

I'm still hanging in there. I had my follow up u/s on wed "just to be sure" and honestly to see if anything had changed. Well everything was EXACTLY the same. The baby measures exactly the same size and of course still has no heartbeat, the gest sac and yolk are the same size too. This all leads me to believe that the baby stopped growing at 6.5 weeks. I'm now 11 wks. I did the mega doses of vit c yesterday and I felt like I was actually LESS crampy than I have been... That was a real downer for me. We have a wedding that now we are not attending this weekend which is also making things hard, I mean that this whole process is really interrupting my life.

We did tell our kids. And that was sad. My daughter keeps asking if the baby is still inside me or if she went with Jesus. Pretty heartbreaking. I did get the black cohosh today and plan to make a trip to the health food store for the blue cohosh. I'm not sure what dose to use... Does anyone have an idea??

Honestly I thought I'd have the d&c this week if nothing happened but at this point I feel like I've waited this long. Plus that baby has been dead for 4.5 weeks you'd think eventually my body would get the idea. I'm still sad, hoping that when it's all over there is a sense of closure. Oh and my dh is being less than helpful. He just doesn't understand why I'm not my "happy self" Hope that you're doing better than I am... Let me know if anything new happens. Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## nicksmom03

We are in the same place as I would be 11 weeks now too and the baby measured 6w3d. The only thing I've done is drink the raspberry tea but things are progressing for me. Sorry if TMI but I had very heavy bleeding last night and most of today, way more than a normal period. I haven't passed any tissue yet but I think I will hopefully be able to avoid the D&C which is scheduled for Thursday. Luckily my DH is back so it's much less scary now. I haven't had any pain thus far, just slight cramping. Since we are at the same point maybe things will start happening for you any day. Hang in there. I'm thinking about you. (((hugs)))


----------



## nicksmom03

just a quick update...it's over. I had major heavy bleeding and passed a lot of clots, etc. yesterday (definitely saw the placenta and the baby) and now I'm having just light bleeding. I will go later this week for an ultrasound to confirm that everything is complete but I really believe it is. I don't know if drinking the tea helped or not but I had very little pain with the miscarriage and was expecting it to be bad from reading everyones experiences. I took motrin a couple times but really only had mild cramping. I'm glad it's over...I will post my whole experience on the sticky above soon. I'm feeling pretty weak today, not surprising after the huge amount of blood loss. I think I will pick up some iron supplements and I know I need to drink a lot of water. Glad to be able to talk about this here.


----------



## Whittliz

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.







: I found "The Natural Pregnancy Book" by Aviva Jill Romm to be quite helpful after my miscarriage. She has steps to take to prevent infection, help with anemia, speed healing, etc...thought you might be interested.

Wishing you peace in the next few weeks.







:


----------



## crystaldawn

Glad that things are over for you "Nicksmom". I'm still waiting. I had some heavier bleeding two evenings ago and thought "this is it" and after I went to bed had no bleeding and NONE all day today. Just weird and annoying!! I'm thinking that with my luck I'll be in the ER on 4th of July!!


----------



## nicksmom03

*Another update*

I really thought everything had passed. The bleeding yesterday morning was light and I went out and ran a few errands. At around 2 I started bleeding again. I thought no big deal. Well, it just did not stop. Every time I would stand up I would gush. It was scary and I started feeling faint. We called the doctor and he met us at the ER. I bled all over my clothes just walking into the hospital. Luckily DH grabbed a wheel chair and had me sit and the nurse got me some sheets to put on my lap. They took us right away. My blood count was a little low but not terrible and my blood pressure was pretty low. The doctor ordered an ultrasound which showed tissue still remaining. I could not believe the amount of blood. It was midnight by then and I was still gushing. I got up to use the bathroom once and almost passed out. I had no choice but to have the D&E and they took me down for surgery at 1. I was home at 3, it was really quick. It felt so good to be home. I'm still feeling light headed today but relieved that the bleeding has finally decreased to AF type flow. Dawn, I hope things go better for you. I would have never imagined having to go to the ER for this. I'm going to try to rest today as much as possible. I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## crystaldawn

I'm so sorry







that things ended up like that for you. As for me I am still sitting around. Nothing really happening. After your story I decided that enough is enough and I called and got scheduled for a d&c on friday morning. Maybe that will stir something up







We can only hope!

I was thinking I was doing pretty well and then when I got in the shower after calling I started crying again... I guess that I'm not doing as good as I thought... Although I'm nervous everyone in my life has been pretty supportive and I will be happy to just be able to move on without still being pregnant. As of friday I will be 12wks and 1 day and that really hurts since theoretically my first trimester risk is supposed to go down...


----------



## nicksmom03

I will keep you in my thoughts. pm me if you want to talk.

(((Hugs)))


----------



## juneau

Hi *Nicksmom*. Thanks for pointing me in the direction of your posts in this forum. I didn't realize that you had a day on Monday not unlike my day Tuesday, with the late-night ER visit. I, too, gushed all over my clothes and had to sit on towels in admitting. I didn't have much cramping, though, and I guess my blood pressure and counts were OK. I am so sorry you had to go through all that.

After reading your story I am really glad the doc/MW were cautious about allowing me to leave for Europe today. We haven't changed our itinerary yet but aren't planning to leave until at least Friday, perhaps Sat. I'll have HCG levels drawn this morning and see if they've dropped significantly.

I am grateful that my miscarriage was relatively uneventful compared to your experience (at least so far!) and also glad that I didn't know ahead of time that it was coming. I was adamant with my MW that I didn't want any ultrasounds this time just for peace-of-mind sake. So if I had had an U/S last week at my first appt. I wouldn't have seen a heartbeat and then would have been waiting and waiting for a miscarriage; or already headed for the OR. At least this way I had another week of enjoying being pregnant.

I feel emotionally pretty numb right now. Don't want to be around anyone but don't want to be alone. Really don't want to talk to my mom, although dh called to tell her what happened and said she was really upset. I'm sure she is, and that's why I can't talk to her right now. I feel more or less OK although EXHAUSTED from my long day Tuesday. I slept on and off all day Wednesday, and luckily a neighbor watched my daughter for a few hours and the rest of the time dh was home.

Wish me luck on the blood test today. I really hope this is all over with.


----------



## nicksmom03

Juneau, I'm so sorry you are going through this too. I hope your bloodwork is good so you can go on your trip and have a nice time and not have to worry about it. Please post an update when you can and if you don't get a chance to, I hope you have a wonderful trip to Europe. We are going to the beach for three days next week. A perfect time to get away. (((Hugs)))


----------



## juneau

We are cleared to go tomorrow, though I have to say, I'm not all that excited about it yet. I'm hoping that'll change once we actually _get_ there... Have fun at the beach!


----------



## crystaldawn

I had my d&c this morning. I was nervous/anxious about it and felt like because I work at the hospital that no one really wanted to take care of me... which is sad. I was rather emotional about it because last night when they called for my preadmit questions she said something during the conversation like "it's just a d&c" and then when I got off the phone I thought, no really it's not just anything they are going to take my baby out of me tomorrow. So, I was a bit of a wreck for a while. Although I'm a nurse, I'm not into interventions, and unnecessary things, but I could have used a sleeping pill or sedative or something. Sleeping the night before was impossible.

On the bright side my family was great. I slept for several hours when I got home. My dh had to work, but my sister, brother, mother and even MIL took turns helping this evening with my other kids. We had fireworks tonight because they were cancelled on the 4th due to bad weather. So, at least I got fireworks today...

Physically I'm tired and I should be sleeping, I'm a little crampy but have been taking aleve, I'm spotting pretty lightly but bright red... Hoping to feel normal soon. I'd love to be able to work out, I've been taking it "easy" so long that I feel like I need to get back in the swing of life.


----------



## nicksmom03

I'm glad to hear from you. I was wondering about you yesterday. It sounds like you had a lot of family support which is great. It's been almost a week since my miscarriage/D&E and I still feel weak but I'm slowly getting more things done. I want to start exercising again too, hopefully in another week I will feel up to it. Sending you lots of healing vibes. Take care of yourself.


----------

